# TroyBilt TB70ss "Pull String" broke,



## ga64174 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello All, I'm new to this, but glad that I can reach out and pick the minds of the very best! Not sure how to remove the "drum" so I can then remove the housing so I can replace the "Pull String" Thanks to you all in advance! Kevin


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Please post the brand and model numbers of the engine so someone can help you better.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ga64174 said:


> Hello All, I'm new to this, but glad that I can reach out and pick the minds of the very best! Not sure how to remove the "drum" so I can then remove the housing so I can replace the "Pull String" Thanks to you all in advance! Kevin


There is a Torx T20 screw holding the drum on. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ga64174 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, I thought I took off all the torx screws but maybe missed the one for the drum, I'll take a look at it (again) and get back to you next week! Thanks for the advice! Kevin,


----------



## ga64174 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Torx Screw? I don't see any more of them to remove...*

Hello, I still don't see any more torx screws to remove the drum assembly. The drum is shiny (Male end) that affixes to the (cutting) cable. It just spins and spins (at this point) and I don't see anywhere or anything to remove to pull it off, so I can get to the housing. Does the drum connect (like an electromagnet)? If and when I get the housing off, I can then get to the pulley for the pull string. I still need help in identifying how to remove the shiny drum piece that spins and spins. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The screw your looking for is accessed through the square end that the cable slips into. It's open and there is a screw in the drum holding it to the engine's crankshaft. Remove the screw and the clutch drum will lift straight off.


----------



## ga64174 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes sir... You are absolutely right! I found the screw head, purchased a (Long) T20 and YES, it's there, but I am unable to remove the screw 'cause the engine keeps turning with it. I realize that you are a "GURU" so will ask how you stablize the motor so I can remove this screw. Thanks so much for setting me straight (thus far) and I hope you have that last tidbit of knowledge to get me over the last hurdle. Thanks so much! Kevin


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

A common method is to remove the sparkplug, back piston down some, and stuff some clean rope into cylinder.
Turn screw CCW to loosen, it will take some effort, push T-20 Torx down into screw so's not to strip it.
the rope acts as a piston stop to prevent crank from turning.
hth


----------



## ga64174 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks so Much! (I'll attempt it tonight!, also the advice about stripping, etc.) I'll write again later in the week with the results! Thanks again! Kevin,


----------



## ga64174 (Jul 8, 2010)

*One more question and I think I'm home free...*

Thank you for all the help and your expertise. I have been away for a couple weeks but finally got back to replacing the broken string job. Yes! I was able to place a small rope into the sparkplug hole then loosened the T20 bolt on the drum. (Looks like I have one more hurdle) I have, I believe... the clutch mechanisim (with springs) to remove. Need one more piece of info to get that piece off, then I can finish this ordeal... Thanks so much, Kevin


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

It just screws off


----------



## ga64174 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks! I'll pursue this tonight! Thanks again for ALL the insight. Kevin,


----------



## ga64174 (Jul 8, 2010)

All you guys are GREAT! I have now replaced the pull string... YEAH! Could not have done it without all of the help and insight. You're all awesome. Thanks! Kevin,


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll have to agree...:thumbsup:


----------

